# $10 dog, is this a purebred GSD?



## Donna DeYoung (Jan 29, 2010)

This is my $10 dog from the pound (plus the vet costs of spay/vacc). She is the silver sable. The darker sable is my working line GSD. The silver is named Smokey and is 1 1/2 yrs old. Doesn't show in photo, but she could use some weight as her hips stick out and can see her ribs. Have had her about a week. Do you think she is a purebred from working lines? how often do you see silver sable in working lines? or is it more often an American cross w/ white? 

PS. And no, she doesn't go for metal. LOL. Fairly low drive, low key, but got her mainly for deterrant watch dog, pet. She is very sociable and quick learner, not fearful at all. Very happy dog and pretty to look at. House trained, crate trained, sits, walks on leash, etc. Pretty good deal so far for 10 bucks. Her only issue is she shows a little bit of separation anxiety from me and knows how to chew through a leash and crawl out of a crate if it's not secure. Luckily can't open door knobs. 

I am still waiting to get that serious schutzhund prospect.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Could be Just nice and good of you to get her out of the shelter


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

I agree with Mike!

Appears to be. The coat looks some thing like a stock coat - Is that what it is called?


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Shane Woodlief said:


> I agree with Mike!
> 
> Appears to be. The coat looks some thing like a stock coat - Is that what it is called?


Stock coat is more like a long coat with a undercoat


----------



## Alison Grubb (Nov 18, 2009)

You know I never saw a silver sable GSD until today, and now I've seen two.
Congrats on the new addition.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Again, she's a beautiful girl! I had a silver sable GSD and likely husky mix as a foster once a couple years back. He was only about 45-50 lbs though. Had he been about 20-30 lbs heavier, he would been very striking indeed. Here's Loki:


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

i would say this dog looks like she has a bit of husky in her, either way she is nice looking and good on you for getting her out of the pound


----------



## Donna DeYoung (Jan 29, 2010)

Loki- that is a striking dog. beautiful. I expected if my new female had husky she would carry her tail higher, but she carries it normal like a GSD.


----------



## Mary Buck (Apr 7, 2010)

She looks typical for some of the working lines we see around here . Although those front feet/pasterns look a bit American. Walk her a bunch on sand if you can to strengthen those up a bit. Nice girl and good for you for giving her a life. Love the collars both your dogs have on.


----------



## sam wilks (May 3, 2009)

hey donna is that one of them ther wolf dogs:razz:


----------



## Donna DeYoung (Jan 29, 2010)

wolf dog? could be. but I don't think so. smaller boned and more domesticated. doesn't act like a wolf. her eyes are a bit slanted and more set in than my other GSD, tho.

tks for advice on walking in sand - she is a bit weak. I figure she was in pound for 2 weeks - and prior to that must not have got much exercise. 

the closest type I've found is the Native American Indian dog - no wolf blood, basically shep and husky mixes. like this one.










or I've seen pics of American breds crossed w/ white producing silvers
http://www.prairieacreskennels.com/Silver.html

or like this one - don't know what it is
http://raebark.info/females/twyla.html
http://64.136.20.22/1769173_m.jpg


----------

